# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Garage for rent by the hour?

## Ivoryring

Does anyone know somewhere in the vicinity of an hour or so drive radius from Concord where I could rent a heated garage for a few hours? Ideally with a lift available and no concern about doing some rattlecan work (undercarriage touchup because Shawn made me drive left into the swamp, not spraypainting the body). 

I need to do a few things, and have a garage, just that it's A:) not heated, and B:) too crowded with 'stuff' so it's difficult to get around and C:) too low ceiling to really jack very far (when I do a lift and tires, I likely won't be able to drive in any more due to hitting garage door). The heat matters simply because little plastic retaining clips tend to get brittle and just break off rather than flex as designed if I do the work in the driveway. 

I'm going to try a space heater tonight - but in case it just can't keep up with the drafts... I figured I would ask.

----------


## 004runner

Check with Steve's Jeep Country...if he is slow he might be willing to do that for you.

----------


## 1tunk5

i have a garage, lift, tools and HEAT what are you looking to spend....im usually working out of my garage and dont generally rent it out but since your a member of enh i can help!

----------


## Ivoryring

004runner - I thought at first about taking it some auto shop of some kind, but as I was thinking about it I figured any shop would just charge 'standard hourly rate' - which means it's cheaper for me to rent a salamander for a weekend or buy a used one from someone and live with the space and lift problems!

1tunk5 - I'll probably take you up on the offer - shouldn't need tools (I should have everything I need for this stuff), but heat and space and the lift would be great. I'm still waiting on the UPS Santa to bring all the bits and pieces, but I'm hoping by next weekend or so.

----------

